# WI residents cant buy fur harvesters



## petefixer (Nov 9, 2010)

Does anybody know why WI residents cant purchase a MI non resident liscense to harvest coyote or bobcat?


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I didn't check WI regulations, but I'm willing to bet it is because WI doesn't allow MI residents the same rights. Reciprocal action so to speak.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

wadevb1 said:


> I didn't check WI regulations, but I'm willing to bet it is because WI doesn't allow MI residents the same rights. Reciprocal action so to speak.


Wisconsin allows trapping by nonresidents
from those states that allow Wisconsin residents to purchase nonresident
licenses and trap in that state. This includes all states except Hawaii,
Michigan, Minnesota, and Washington D.C.


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Wisconsin allows trapping by nonresidents
> from those states that allow Wisconsin residents to purchase nonresident
> licenses and trap in that state. This includes all states except Hawaii,
> Michigan, Minnesota, and Washington D.C.


You are correct. After a little checking it appears MI set the rule and WI reciprocated.


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

Anyone have the history as to the reason behind these rules?


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

These rules are left over from when fur was worth trapping and 'long-lining' was profitable. Up until fairly recently WI did not sell a non-res trapping license, at least to nearby states.

I actually talked to a MI rules DNR guy about this all a few years ago. He said that even when WI allows non-residents to trap the regs are still not 'on parity', so to speak. He said since WI has a draw on bobcats it is more restrictive than MI(over the counter with a trapping license). So for that reason, even if all else is the same, WI residents can't buy the fur harvesters license. The same of course applies to shooting a furbearer.

My take on it is to just jack up the price & exclude the bobcat if need be. I doubt if you would get many buyers of the high $$ license anyway.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

sourdough44 said:


> These rules are left over from when fur was worth trapping and 'long-lining' was profitable. Up until fairly recently WI did not sell a non-res trapping license, at least to nearby states.
> 
> I actually talked to a MI rules DNR guy about this all a few years ago. He said that even when WI allows non-residents to trap the regs are still not 'on parity', so to speak. He said since WI has a draw on bobcats it is more restrictive than MI(over the counter with a trapping license). So for that reason, even if all else is the same, WI residents can't buy the fur harvesters license. The same of course applies to shooting a furbearer.
> 
> My take on it is to just jack up the price & exclude the bobcat if need be. I doubt if you would get many buyers of the high $$ license anyway.


You must have talked to me.  Anyway, that is exactly right. Thanks for posting.


----------

